# Finishing the year right.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We started the year with 4 fixed centuries in Florida. Might as well finish that way too (but what the heck; add another century to the mix).

Hop a plane, catch a cab, unpack the bikes, hit the beach (good thing we brought our beach cruisers).

Cruise through the city (good thing we brought our commuters), visit a swamp, go for a hike (good thing we brought our hiking boots), eat some good Mexican.

We were ready to ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

This was our third year doing the Florida Gator Week-8 Centuries in 8 days. We have always done it on our fixtes and usually added one or 2 more centuries.

What the heck, the place is flat. Nothing to it.  

The first day wasn't bad, we left the city and just cruised through the day with only a bit of a headwind. Open roads and lots of sunshine.

We like it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The second day of the trip is where things began to get interesting.

The first year we rode in Florida I was super undergeared with a 39/17. The second year I started out with a 38/16 but switched to a 15 after 3 days. This year I didn't fool around and started with the 15.

I wasn't planning on the tailwinds we began to encounter.  

Miss M has always been comfortable with her 42/15 but I like to spin a little more than she does so I figured that I would be fine with the 38/15. Of course when she started asking about a harder gear I knew it was going to be a long week.

We were flying.

One consolation was the food. Seeing as this was our third year in most of the towns we knew where to eat. Today I had the best steak I have ever eaten :thumbsup: -once Miss M had a taste she was all over that.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We wern't the only ones on the ride of course but with us riding fixed our pace was different than the gearies. They would often catch us just before lunch and might also catch us before the end of the day (we don't stop much or for long).

Nice empty roads, small towns, clean motels, mostly clear skys and only the occasional rail crossing.

Did I mention the tailwinds?

The organizers had upgraded to a fairly big motor-home pulling their trailer. Nice.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wouldn't be right to finish the year with less than a Century (figured it would be about our 80th for the year).

We did no wrong.

Everyone was jumping for joy on this the last day of a very good year.

Chinese for dinner tonight.

Where do we find those young waiters?

(I won't post it for a couple of days but I bet you can guess how we started the new year-a hint; it was good.)


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

That's quite a finish to the year. 80 centuries? Wow.

So did you see any of the snow that you've been eagerly awaiting?


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

This report needs some cows.


View attachment 75970


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

+1 on the nice way to end the year. Fantastic photos as always.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

you make forida look palatable and then some


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

YuriB said:


> you make forida look palatable and then some


We were amazed when we first rode there how "Country" Central Florida can be. As soon as you get away from the coast there are lots of farm and orchard roads as well a a scattered network of long MUTs and smaller backroads to choose from. I would guess that only something like 10% of the roads we rode on during the trip were busy.

OTOH I can only imagine what the place is like in the summer since we had temps in the 80's 6 of the 9 days of our trip. AND we got to the point where we sure missed mountains.....


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

That looks great MB1. If only I had that time off from other responsibilities I'd be all over Hell Week. Fortunately my other responsibilities aren't too onerous.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks for posting the pics! Looks like a great way to end the year, and I'm looking forward to seeing how you started it.

Mmmm, mexican food. I think I could eat tacos every day.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow MB, great report and wish I could have both the legs and time to join you. The Lard Butt jersey made me laugh and the chinese plates had me drooling! 

Good news for us too. . .we just got a L&L Hawaiian plate joint. Not like the mom and pop joints on the island but me and the about 10,000 polynesians in the area are making sure it absolutely is going to make its franchise quota this year. Man I love that stuff. Lau Lau. . . .yuuummmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

I know you are going to make up to us for your leave at the forum. Great stuffs ! Glad to see you had chinese, cool asian kids too.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Looks like a great time! Did you find a lot of beach that was hard-packed enough to ride on? I did some beach riding in Ocean Shores, WA last summer but most west coast beaches are way too loose for bike riding, even with fat MTB tires.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

undies said:


> Looks like a great time! Did you find a lot of beach that was hard-packed enough to ride on? I did some beach riding in Ocean Shores, WA last summer but most west coast beaches are way too loose for bike riding, even with fat MTB tires.


We rode about 10 miles on the Fort Myers beach at low tide without any problems at all and we were running very skinny tires (22 & 23mm). I don't really know but it is my understanding that the Gulf beaches of Florida are generally hard and compacted enough for bikes.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Let's Ride in the New Year!*

We woke up on New Years Day to rain.

No reason to not get in a century (although I did put the camera away for most of the day).

At the end of the day the bikes needed cleaning and we needed feeding (funny I had never heard of Maryland Fried Chicken in Maryland but they were all over Florida-good stuff too).

BTW in case you don't know this is part #2 of our Florida vacation/tour/hammer fest.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

January 2nd dawned a little damp too but that was no reason to not get in another century.

Things cleared up fairly quickly and we were treated to another day of brisk tailwinds.

I wonder if Oranges cause flats?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Let's see, we had done 7 centuries in 7 days. 

It was a simple routine now; wake up, eat, drop the luggage off, ride, eat, ride some more, pick up the luggage, eat, sleep and repeat.

Today was the next to last day of the ride and there was going to be a party at the hotel.

Hmmm.......parties are good (and just a minor break in the routine).


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The last day of the ride was here. I guess we were ready for it. We were tired of spinning our legs off what with the strong tailwinds everyday and we had seen everything at least once before.

That didn't mean that Miss M was going to ease up on the miles or the pace. Matter of fact you could say that she started the day on fire.

We had a few stops we wanted to make before the hotel. Something about soft serve....

Then we needed to ride to our favorite Mex place for dinner so we once again got in well more than a Century. Then it was time to put the bikes away and head for the airport.

Nice vacation but it was time to go home. 

I guess we are in shape now.

Thinking it over we decided that as much as we have liked the 3 year end/new years trips we have taken in Florida and as much as we like the organizers next year we are going to look for something new.

Hawaii anyone? That just might work.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

You and Miss M must be just about out of new ride venues...didn't you say something about hooking up with Kai-Ming? Now _that_ would be epic! (...and just think of the, uhhhhh, _interesting_ food pix you'd be able to post!)

I likes me some of them pastel sunsets. Good to see even Florida has something to recommend it  :thumbsup:


----------



## john617 (Nov 30, 2006)

Amazing pictures!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> ..........I likes me some of them pastel sunsets. Good to see even Florida has something to recommend it  :thumbsup:


Those great skies are sunrises; for some reason the site is showing the photos in the reverse order. :mad2:


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Great photos. But we really need to get Miss M a new sweatshirt.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Great photos, but what are you doing forcing people off the road you brute ?


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Great pics, as always!

I gotta ask, what is average cruising speed for you and Miss M? Eight centuries in 8 days - all I gotta say is wow.

I don't think Hawaii is big enough for you two, unless you are doing laps around each island! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

MB I wanna hang out and ride with you someday. You go to the coolest places.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

nonsleepingjon said:


> Great pics, as always!
> 
> I gotta ask, what is average cruising speed for you and Miss M? Eight centuries in 8 days - all I gotta say is wow.
> 
> I don't think Hawaii is big enough for you two, unless you are doing laps around each island! :thumbsup:


Actually it ended up being 9 centuries in 9 days for a total of around 950 miles plus we did another when we returned to DC (since we had the day off and all.....). Our comfortable cruising speed with the gearing we were running was 16-18mph but with Miss M on the front we often were going faster than that-lots and lots of tailwinds and it was FLAT. We usually ride a bit slower than that around DC what with the hills and all.

I know Hawaii fairly well and I think we will be fine on the Big Island if we throw in some hiking too. The more I think about the more it sounds like a good idea plus it will be nice to visit the old stomping grounds (I lived there till I was 28).


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

That wasn't MB1 forcing people off the road--he just happened upon the scene after Miss M put the hapless motorists in their place....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> That wasn't MB1 forcing people off the road--he just happened upon the scene after Miss M put the hapless motorists in their place....


Imagine the nerve of them, driving on our road............ 

They were lucky Miss M didn't want to bother opening a fresh can of whoompazz or they could have really gotten hurt.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I know if I should ever encounter you two I will definitely show her the appropriate sort of groveling and humility. Ain't risking my health and well-being....


----------



## spot (Feb 16, 2005)

Great photo as always. You two inspire me to go out and ride when it's easy to drive.
Keep up the good work.


----------

